# Fastweb e... IPv6 ?

## shanghai

Ciao!

A casa ho una  connessione in LAN ad alta velocità con indirizzo ip dinamico (fastweb).

Vorrei attivare un server web temporaneo(un ftp e un sito per scambiare pagine-files con gli amici), solo che non sono in grado di risalire al mio indirizzo ip esterno   :Sad: 

Sembra che Fastweb, con una subnet mask renda il mio indirizzo ip irraggiungibile dall'esterno: quindi solo gli altri utenti fastweb riescono a vedere le mie pagine/i miei server -seguendo l'indirizzo ip che io gli comunico.

C'è un modo per bypassare fastweb? (Che in ogni modo fornisce il servizio di ip "pubblico", ma dietro il pagamento della MODICA cifra di 4 euro al giorno  :Shocked:  ? ).

Una forma di tunneling (con ipv6?) potrebbe aiutarmi ? Oppure: c'è un modo per risalire anche al mio indirizzo "esterno" -sempre che si possa usarlo per poi arrivare al mio pc "dal di fuori"?

----------

## Peach

sono molto interessato alla questione visto che presto entrerò nella grande famiglia di fastweb.. il mio problema però è più professionale, visto che spesso fornisco le bozze dei miei lavori ai clienti direttamente accessibili dal mio pc e per altre mille cose...

facci sape' se scopri qualcosa 

/me net.ignorante   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

La rete Fastweb è piazzata dietro un NAT (Network Address Translator) che mappa una serie di IP interni alla rete su di un unico IP esterno e visibile su Internet.

Quindi chi sta dietro la rete fastweb ha un IP (di solito assegnano IP di classe A, ma tanto l'indirizzamento possono farselo come vogliono all'interno), quando ti connetti all'esterno il tuo IP interno (che su internet non è valido perchè Fastweb avrà comprato un tot. di IP di una certa classe da poter utilizzare all'esterno) viene mappato su uno degli IP acquistati da FW (appunto).

Ora, di certo FW non acquista un IP verso l'esterno per ogni suo cliente, quindi un tot. numero di utenti,all'esterno sembrano avere lo stesso IP, questo cosa implica: che se tu ti connetti da dentro FW all'esterno...sei tu ad aprire il canale, quindi il NAT lo mantiene e puoi anche ricevere dati su quel canale oltre che inviarli (e quindi scaricare, navigare, etc.).

Se invece qualcuno vuole connettersi DALL'ESTERNO verso di te, i casi, entrambi fallimentari sono:

1) conosce il tuo IP interno a FW, ma siccome questo di fatto non esiste all'esterno (o potrebbe esistere ma essere chissà chi)...non riuscirebbe a raggiungerti...

2) conosce l'IP esterno su cui sei mappato, IP che però tu condividi con tanti altri utenti di FW, a questo punto per il NAT è impossibile sapere quale degli utenti FW si sta cercando...quindi inutile anche in questo caso.

Ora, qualsiasi metodo che aggiri il NAT (perchè ce ne sono, un po' strani ma ci sono) è illegale (e anche da contratto mi pare)...anche perchè metti che tutti lo facessero, le porte sullo stesso IP possibili sono 64mila e spiccioli, una volta esaurite quelle, stai occupando illegalmente le risorse del NAT, a quel punto ti sgamano e son cavoli amari a colazione...

In conclusione chi sta dietro FW può connettersi all'esterno, ma non può assumere il ruolo di server (attendere connessioni)...

edit: a meno di non acquistare temporaneamente un IP statico verso l'esterno ovviamente...

----------

## Peach

quindi se si trattasse di fare una cosa temporanea e forwardare in uno di questi modi un servizio personale andrei contro il contratto fastweb e sarebbero razzi amari insomma?

Mithrandir81, una sola domanda: sei cliente FW ? se si hai problemi o puoi controllare il contratto a riguardo?

----------

## shanghai

Mmmm... 

Mi sembra strano che sia vietato da contratto aprire un server sulla connessione. Anche WinMX è di fatto un server, ma ci sono gli howto sul loro sito su come configurarlo. In più accetta connessioni dall'esterno, che in qualche modo funzionano. Probabilmente è illegale aprire dei server a uso commerciale, e mi sembra anche giusto, ma penso che siano date sufficienti libertà agli utenti. E se apro un server web tutti gli utenti fastweb possono già navigarci tranquillamente...

E poi a chi dovrei dare fastidio?  :Smile: 

Sembra piuttosto una questione tecnica: come si fà?

Ho pensato che, tenendo aperta una connessione a un server fuori dalla rete fastweb (per esempio ad un server che fa tunneling con ipv6), potrei utilizzare quest'indirizzo come ip pubblico, ma vorrei conferme/smentite/suggerimenti da chi ipv6 lo usa già (o da chi, semplicemente, ha avuto un'idea migliore  :Smile:  )

----------

## Mithrandir81

Si, sono cliente fw, al momento non ho il contratto a portata di mano, ma sono abbastanza sicuro del fatto che bypassare il NAT sia illegale, come minimo recedono il contratto...poi potrebbero pure farsi saltare in testa di procedere per vie legali...

Anche perchè a rigor di logica tu occupi le loro risorse più di quanto consentito dal contratto stesso: gli occupi più di una porta sullo stesso IP e faccio io, fallo tu...una volta che gli hai occupato tutte le 65mila etc. porte loro si incaxxano perchè le usano per altri clienti...

Io i problemi li ho tutte le volte che ho necessito che qualcuno acceda a me dall'esterno, ed è un problema anche per i Videogamers che non possono decidere di fare da server...insomma tutte le volte che sul mio PC c'è un programma che si mette in 

accept()

dall'altro lato il programma che fa la 

connect() non riuscirà mai a raggiungermi...

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Mmmm... 
> 
> Mi sembra strano che sia vietato da contratto aprire un server sulla connessione. Anche WinMX è di fatto un server, ma ci sono gli howto sul loro sito su come configurarlo. In più accetta connessioni dall'esterno, che in qualche modo funzionano. Probabilmente è illegale aprire dei server a uso commerciale, e mi sembra anche giusto, ma penso che siano date sufficienti libertà agli utenti. E se apro un server web tutti gli utenti fastweb possono già navigarci tranquillamente...
> 
> E poi a chi dovrei dare fastidio? 
> ...

 

E' sbagliato. 

Nel caso di fastweb quando configuri winmx se vuoi accettare connessioni da chi sta all'esterno, devi avvisare di non poter ricevere connessioni sulla porta 6699 (la più comunemente usata su winmx), ora se tu non lo dici a winmx (o chi per lui) consentendogli di accettare connessioni dirette, tu accetterai traquillamente connessioni dirette da chi sta DENTRO la rete FW, cioè gli altri "fastwebbari", mentre chi sta fuori non riuscirà mai a raggiungerti...

Quando invece lo avvisi della cosa, WinMX funziona con un altro meccanismo, in pratica quando un utente vuole prendere un file da te, in realtà sei tu ad aprire la connessione verso di lui e poi lui la sfrutta nella direzione opposta...

Il fastidio lo dai a FW limitando il numero di utenti gestibili...

Purtroppo le cose stanno così...

----------

## Peach

sn incuriosito abbastanza... mi sa che dopo mi infilo in qualche servizio assistenza FW...

----------

## pipuzzo

Se per curiosità vuoi sapere l' indirizzo con cui esci in internet puoi provare questo programmino 

http://keir.net/ip2.html

pero', come ti è gia' stato detto, non ti serve a nulla, non potrai mai utilizzarlo x connetterti da fuori a dentro, potresti farlo, invece, utilizzando un tunnel, per esempio con http://vtun.sourceforge.net/  oppure con  http://openvpn.sourceforge.net/  che di default usa udp(provato tra me che sono in fastweb e un amico fuori e funziona, basta che l' amico fuori attenda la connessione che gli fai tu dall interno sempre per il discorso di prima).

ciao

----------

## Mithrandir81

Occhio che fin quando io dall'interno apro una connessione verso l'esterno (verso un mio amico) e poi gli permetto di usare il mio canale in senso opposto...è ok...perfettamente lecito...

Il problema e l'illegalità sorgono quando si fa in modo di poter rimanere in attesa di connessioni, cioè fare da Server...non vi spiego nemmeno quale sia il principio di funzionamento che è meglio (tanto so che se voleste trovarlo ci riuscireste comunque  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Geps

infatti (tanto per intenderci) è impossibile far funzionare apache su un PC connesso a fastweb, si viene visti solo dagli altri utenti fastweb.

----------

## xchris

Premessa Utente Fastweb da anni!

Su fastweb hai un indirizzo Interno dinamico (ma quasi statico).

Quando ti connetti a qc risorsa fuori Fastweb vieni Nattato (vieni visto con Ip diverso dal tuo interno)

Non e' possibile in modo semplice offrire servizi all'esterno. (a parte l'ip pub a pagamento)

Se lo si fa.. e non c'e' fine di lucro.. non c'e' violazione del contratto.

(ad esempio se faccio un server UT)

Esistono molti sistemi per "aggirare" questa limitazione. (ma non banali)

Esistono vari programmi che si appoggiano ad un server esterno per offrire un servizio interno con piena banda (10 mbit/s).

Alcuni nomi: nemesi,pizza,origamolo,....

Alcuni si appoggiano ad ipv6,altri usano il tunneling.. insomma.. chi + ne ha + ne metta!!

Consiglio vivamente queste FAQ su fastweb!!!

http://plany.fasthosting.it/

Chi e' interessato ai sistemi per rendersi pubblici (o quasi) consiglio anche:

http://forumfastweb.altervista.org/newforum/

dove troverete elencati i vari sistemi!

L'argomento e' talmente vasto che dovrei scrivere un poema  :Smile: 

ciao

P.S: per tornare alla domanda di partenza su IPv6.. si si puo!

Puoi ottenere un ipv6 pubblico da uno dei tunnel broker interni.

Ma direi che non e' buona cosa saturare la banda  :Smile: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esistono vari programmi che si appoggiano ad un server esterno per offrire un servizio interno con piena banda (10 mbit/s).
> 
> Alcuni nomi: nemesi,pizza,origamolo,....
> ...

 

oltre a pomodoro, mozzarella (non è uno scherzo si chiamano così)...però non sono per niente legali (o meglio l'utilizzo che ne fai nell'ambito di FW non lo è), il principio di funzionamento è sostanzialmente:

tu occupi una porta sul NAT sulla quale ti metti in attesa, per offrire il tuo servizio. In questo modo chi sta all'esterno può connettersi sull'IP esterno (quello del NAT) sulla porta che tu stai occupando, tenendo un canale tra il NAT e te...e così da fuori possono raggiungerti...

Peccato che in questo modo violi esplicitamente il contratto, sfruttando una risorsa che non ti viene concessa all'atto della stipulazione e occupando in maniera illecita e senza averne richiesto il consenso le loro risorse (un PORT occupato sulla loro macchina). 

Informati prima di rischiare...

----------

## xchris

informati prima di postare  :Wink: 

era solo una battuta  :Smile:  ... mi raccomando...

pomodoro e mozzarella non funzionano + da molto tempo!!

Tutti i sistemi si appoggiano in qualche modo ad un server esterno e sono quindi legali!!

ciao

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *xchris wrote:*   

> informati prima di postare 
> 
> era solo una battuta 
> 
> 

 

lo so che non funzionano...lo so benissimo, però era per dire due nomi più belli  :Very Happy: 

 e fidati se ti dico che io e i miei amici in università (Ing. Informatica) abbiamo cercato mille modi per aggirare il problema in maniera LEGALE, perchè inevitabilmente quelli che sfruttano un server esterno cmq DEVONO ATTRAVERSARE il NAT in maniera illegale, sono sistemi di bypass che sono venuti in mente anche a noi e che pensavamo di sviluppare ad hoc per le nostre esigenze, ma non sono legali...

----------

## shanghai

Grazie !  :Smile: 

Comunque, adesso mi spulcio il contratto e vi dico.

Non voglio sfruttare porte "in più" disponibili sui server fastweb - non saprei nemmeno da dove cominciare   :Smile: 

Quello che vorrei fare è sfruttare la mia connessione così com'è e, attraverso un tunneling -che NON esca dai normali binari di comunicazione consentiti da fastweb  :Smile:  - raggiungere un altro server all'esterno che però mi assegni un indirizzo ip valido al raggiungimento dei nostri scopi. Saranno poi i pacchetti "tunnelizzati" inviati attraverso il canale - sempre aperto? - tra me e il tunneling server a far si che, una volta giunti al mio pc, raggiungano la porta/protocollo a cui sono destinati.

Come xchris suggeriva  :Smile: 

Mi sono appena letto il contratto di fastweb (fiuuuu). L'unico punto che tange il nostro discorso è al paragrafo "utilizzo dei servizi", dove c'è scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> Il cliente utilizzerà i servizi e le apparecchiature in conformità alle leggi ed ai regolamenti vigenti e nel rispetto del diritto dei terzi, seguendo le istruzioni tecniche eventualmente impartite da fastweb.Qualora il cliente violi [...] sospensione dei servizi.

 

Ora, nella documentazione fornita a corredo da fastweb non ci sono limitazioni in merito all'utilizzo della connessione, purché si rimanga nei limiti imposti dalla legge, naturalmente.

La legge italiana poi dice molto molto chiaramente che se sei il proprietario di un oggetto puoi usarlo come ti pare e piace, non importa a quale scopo l'oggetto è stato destinato. Perciò io sono nel pieno diritto di fare del mio pc un server web, che fastweb voglia o meno. Non sono nemmeno autorizzati a  scoprire in che modo lo uso.

Posso poi usare la connessione di cui dispongo nei limiti imposti dalla legge e senza infrangere le norme d'uso stabilite dal contratto che mi lega a fastweb, nel quale però non si parla assolutamente del divieto di pubblicare server web.

E poi, scusate, ma perché chi c'ha un adsl ha diritto a un server web e noi non dovremmo?  :Smile:  Vi pare?

A sto punto bisogna provare i metodi suggeriti dai buoni pipuzzo e xchris  :Smile: 

Vi faccio sapé  :Smile: 

Ciao!

----EDIT----

Secondo me Mithrandir81 è pagato da fastweb  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

 * wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma non sono legali...
> 
> 

 

permettimi di non essere d'accordo!!

E' illegale anche quando fai una connessione ftp?

Non direi.. eppure sul NAT viene aperta una porta. (altrimenti ti saluto ftp attivo)

Altro caso:

Attivo un tunnel... fastweb vede una mia connessione permanente verso l'esterno. (fino qui nulla di male)

Un client esterno fa la richiesta alla macchina esterna d'appoggio.

VIene ridiretta all'interno del tunnel!

Risultato: fastweb vede sempre e solo una mia connessione con l'esterno!

Stessa cosa per Nemesi,pizza.. anche se il funzionamento e' diverso.

Potrei "quasi" darti ragione su mozzarella (ma tanto non funziona +) ma su questi no.

Se io voglio hostare una partitina a ut con i miei amici... attivo i miei tunnel ed e' legale!!! eppure faccio da server!

ciaoLast edited by xchris on Thu Mar 11, 2004 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Il cliente utilizzerà i servizi e le apparecchiature in conformità alle leggi ed ai regolamenti vigenti e nel rispetto del diritto dei terzi, seguendo le istruzioni tecniche eventualmente impartite da fastweb.Qualora il cliente violi [...] sospensione dei servizi. 
> 
> 

 

tu hai pagato per 10Mbit di banda non garantita e non per un IP statico esterno...   :Wink:  quindi di fatto violi la fornitura del servizio sfruttando risorse non previste dal contratto. Oltretutto, come al solito, quella parte del contratto può vuol dire tutto e niente, quindi se la gestiscono come pare a loro...

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La legge italiana poi dice molto molto chiaramente che se sei il proprietario di un oggetto puoi usarlo come ti pare e piace, non importa a quale scopo l'oggetto è stato destinato. 
> 
> 

 

certo, peccato che fastweb non preveda l'acquisto di un oggetto, equivalente ad una transazione in denaro, consegna del bene e conclusione del rapporto contrattuale.

Fastweb fornisce un servizio, fastweb decide come offrire il servizio, tu stipuli un contratto per richiederlo secondo le specifiche da loro fornite...e il rapporto è continuativo...tu non compri la connessione, tu la "noleggi" diciamo...

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi, scusate, ma perché chi c'ha un adsl ha diritto a un server web e noi non dovremmo?  Vi pare?
> 
> 

 

ADSL è un altro tipo di connessione fornita in modo diverso dalla fibra...

Non prendetemi come il cattivone che vi punta il dito contro eh, io lo dico solo perchè voi stiate attenti a quello che fate...  :Wink: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

giusto xchris, con lo stesso principio anche una semplice connessione ssh verso l'esterno aperta in maniera bidirezionale permette di aprire una connessione verso l'esterno e il ritorno all'indietro in maniera legale...permettendo dall'altro lato la riconnessione verso di me su quel canale...

Sto solo dicendo che prima di utilizzare programmini vari, visto che non tutti li usano in modo perfettamente consapevole, bisognerebbe sapere cosa esattamente fanno...

----------

## xchris

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sto solo dicendo che prima di utilizzare programmini vari, visto che non tutti li usano in modo perfettamente consapevole, bisognerebbe sapere cosa esattamente fanno...

 

bhe questa la estenderei proprio a filosofia di vita  :Smile: 

cmq con i sistemi elencati prima non ci sono problemi.

Non provate mozzarella e pomodoro perche' sono dannosi alla comunita' e inutili (in quanto non funzioanti)

ciao

----------

## b10m

Secondo me c'e' un workaround, andrebbe studiato partendo da questa idea:

http://xchris.altervista.org/

----------

## koma

COMUNICARE:

www.sideralis.net (tu ti fai l'abbonamento ipv6)

www.loonan.it (il tuo amico si fa l'abbonamento ipv6)

Ti metti l'ftp

```

USE="ipv6" emerge pure-ftpd
```

GLi fai mettere il client (nn so se questo supporta ipv6 vedi tu ce ne sono in giro questo è free)

www.wincommander.com

----------

## xchris

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Secondo me c'e' un workaround, andrebbe studiato partendo da questa idea:
> 
> http://xchris.altervista.org/

 

io avevo evitato lo spam...

ma ci hai pensato tu   :Laughing: 

si noti che per chi non li conosce ipv6 di sideralis (ottimo) e il mio progetto hanno finalita' diverse.

ciao

----------

## federico

Grazie per l'ottimo  :Smile: 

----------

## kaosone

anche io ho fastweb da diversi anni e ho provato praticamente tutto il provabile  :Smile: 

suddivido per punti

1)mozzarella e pomodoro non erano illegali (se li usavi con un server ftp che ti aveva autorizzato) 

2)il metodo migliore per ora penso sia ipv6 (sideralis funziona bene) che non e' assolutamente illegale e non sfrutta il nat (come qualcuno aveva detto)

3) aspettiamo che fastweb faccia ipv6 nativo (tra qualche secolo   :Rolling Eyes:   ) e poi siamo a posto

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Tempo fa ho letto su una " rivista telematica", mi sembra ondaquadra (cerca il sito con un motore di ricerca), che esiste un modo di fare un server web attraverso un FTP posto in maniuera passiva perché la rete FastWeb tende a mappare gli indirizzi dietro al NAT assegnando ad ogni nodo una posta nel PC che effettua la conversione degli indirizzi.

Mi sembra fosse sul numero 7 o 8....se la memoria non mi inganna...

era un hacker famoso...

----------

## popposoft

vale la pena sbattersi mezzo secondo e iscriversi a sideralis imho... tutti gli altri metodi sono interessanti ma troppo laboriosi  :Smile: 

----------

## leon_73

Tanto per diffondere un po' di cultura hacke (NEL VERO SENSO DELLA PAROLE - LEGGISI DOVRETE CAPIRE PER OTTENERE I RISULTATI DESIDERATI)

Vi segnalo un paio di letture interessanti:

http://www.s0ftpj.org/bfi/dev/BFi11-dev-12.tar.gz

http://www.s0ftpj.org/bfi/dev/BFi11-dev-08.tar.gz

in generale comunque e' una e-zine molto interessante.

Leo

----------

## f0llia

Ho avuto a che fare col NAT di fastweb perche un amico è appunto su FW, usando Vtun siamo riusciti a fare un tunnel da una mia macchina verso una sua, per il momento usando tcp come protocollo, con udp abbiamo ancora qulache problemino, però il tunnel funziona perfettamente. Inoltre, avendo a disposizione alcuni ipv4 pubblici gli ho routato un ip dimodochè anche la sua macchina FW abbia un ip pubblico e sia visibile dall'esterno  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Facendo la felicita' di Manolo..

----------

## f0llia

esatto fede  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bld

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ho avuto a che fare col NAT di fastweb perche un amico è appunto su FW, usando Vtun siamo riusciti a fare un tunnel da una mia macchina verso una sua, per il momento usando tcp come protocollo, con udp abbiamo ancora qulache problemino, però il tunnel funziona perfettamente. Inoltre, avendo a disposizione alcuni ipv4 pubblici gli ho routato un ip dimodochè anche la sua macchina FW abbia un ip pubblico e sia visibile dall'esterno 

 

Forse possiamo diventare amici sai?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## koma

 *bld wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   Ho avuto a che fare col NAT di fastweb perche un amico è appunto su FW, usando Vtun siamo riusciti a fare un tunnel da una mia macchina verso una sua, per il momento usando tcp come protocollo, con udp abbiamo ancora qulache problemino, però il tunnel funziona perfettamente. Inoltre, avendo a disposizione alcuni ipv4 pubblici gli ho routato un ip dimodochè anche la sua macchina FW abbia un ip pubblico e sia visibile dall'esterno  
> 
> Forse possiamo diventare amici sai?  

  Siamo in 2  :Smile:  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## federico

Se volete io ho una macchina con 24ip pubblici  :Wink: )

----------

## xchris

anfameeeeee  :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## f0llia

 *federico wrote:*   

> Grazie per l'ottimo 

 

idem  :Smile: 

bellatte fede  :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

opss ..ahaha ho sbagliato a fare il quote di un post di federico   :Embarassed: 

Il quote era riferito alla macchina con 24 ip pubblici  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

[mod] *f0llia wrote:*   

> opss ..ahaha ho sbagliato a fare il quote di un post di federico  
> 
> Il quote era riferito alla macchina con 24 ip pubblici 

 

In questi casi puoi tranquillamente editare il tuo precedente messaggio correggendo l'errore. Ogni utente può editare i suoi messaggi, basta usare il tasto in alto a destra di ogni messaggio inviato.

[/mod]

----------

## f0llia

sorry

----------

